# field trial black labs 3 weeks old



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

look at the Mothers day puppies post to get blood lines grand sons and grand daughters of "MAC" and "Carolinas smoke on the water" 
I still have 2 left, one if my wife gets her way

3 weeks and they are getting bigger and a lot more fun
little female








rowdy bunch








one of the males 








pillow pup








peeky boo








my wifes favorite the runt female a spunky little ball of fur just like the last one 








ham in it up


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

4 weeks now and almost ready to go home. 
first hard food well almost hard








second time out side 
































then the neighbors kids saw them and wanted to come say hello
































that really pooped the puppies out


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like I got one back. the pup is now 9 weeks old the lady i sold her to had a child with allergies to the pup so back home she came. If anyone is interested in a great puppy I am willing to make a deal to get her to a good home. Let me know via PM 
thanks Brian


----------



## clam midia (Jul 7, 2008)

What you asking for the pup?


----------

